# Window sticky on seals



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

The rear window is sticking on the seal.

All the other windows open and close without any signs of sticky seals.

Guy at dealers recommended cheap furniture polish.

I thought of talcum powder or chalk dust as chalk is used on rubber inner tubes.

Or maybe beeswax?

Before I cover it with something that may perish the rubber, any suggestions on what is safe to use on rubber.

Thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Talcum powder but warn the wife first otherwise you could be in hot water!

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Talcum powder will be OK, or if you really want to do it properly French Chalk is the ideal.

The van will also smell less like a tart's boudoir if you use French Chalk. 8O :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We had a similar problem on our last (Swift) caravan.
The sun had caused the rubber to start breaking down and nothing we tried to stop the sticking worked.

Tried a variety of cures such as candle wax, vaseline etc.

It got so bad that to open the window we had to run a blunt knife around the seal to get it open.
We ended up buying a length of the rubber and redoing the seals ourselves. 

Hopefully though, you won't have this problem.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I think there's a silicon spray available - supposed to be the best solution - so they say.

To be more precise - it's Thetford Seal Lubricant


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Talcum powder but warn the wife first otherwise you could be in hot water!
> 
> Peter


Talcum powder it is then.

As for getting in hot water, not as bad as when I put cylinder head in the oven to loosen the valve guides.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

I noticed it sticking a few days after the habitation service. Are window seals checked in a hab service?

Had to carefully "pop" off the seal leaving small spots of black rubber on the window.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> It got so bad that to open the window we had to run a blunt knife around the seal to get it open.
> 
> Hopefully though, you won't have this problem.


It was nearly that bad. Parking the motorhome the other way round now so sun is on the front not the rear.

Did that as we are parked on a slope to side the the window scuttle was filling with water and the drain hole was on the higher side.

So it could be the sun causing it in the first place.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> The rear window is sticking on the seal.
> 
> All the other windows open and close without any signs of sticky seals.
> 
> ...


Autoglym vinyl and rubber care spray from Halfords.

Use it on our window rubbers and it is excellent. Lots of other uses. Particularly on our shower doors at home as they have tiny wheels that are difficult to get to.

Terry


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

We've had this problem and have tried WD40, talc and our latest effort.....Lurpack spreadable butter which seems to be doing the trick, for now!


----------

